# BBQ Ribs Baking/Grilling



## BBQ Mikey (May 28, 2007)

Today Im making a rack of ribs.

I had them marinate overnight, and now I lined a pan with foil and 1/5' of water (i also added brown sugar to the water, and I put a "rub" on them.  I added water so they wont stick. I then covered the pan with foil

Does anyone think theres a problem with covering with foil here? Theyre currently baking at 425 for the next half hour, then im gonna sauce them and cook them on low heat for the better part of 2 hours. Then on to the grill!

I normally just put a rub on them and grill, this time im going for more tenderness. Does anyone think I covered them too early?


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2007)

I assume you're using baby backs or spare ribs and a grill/smoker, but even in the oven, the rules are the same.  Cook for the entire time at a low temperature - 225-250F.  There is no need for high heat in the beginning.  

Also, if you're smoking them on a grill or smoker, no foil is necessary.  Just low and slow for 3-4 hours.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 21, 2007)

Covered is fine. I used to make "Country Style" ribs that way...
In liquid, high heat then low heat, covered the entire time.

Works well!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 21, 2007)

Mikey....

Nothing wrong with your idea and following Andy's advice...Sometime in the future ya just gotta try bbqing them on the grill for the entire time! You will like um mo better. I garontee!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 21, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Mikey....
> 
> Nothing wrong with your idea and following Andy's advice...Sometime in the future ya just gotta try bbqing them on the grill for the entire time! You will like um mo better. I garontee!
> 
> Enjoy!!


I have never done ribs on my gas grill the whole time, would love to try, always afraid of running out of gas.  Have always done them in the oven, then grill.   How many hrs. at 250 for spare ribs would you do on the grill? 8-9 or less?  Thanks !  (Oh, indirect heat or no)oes it matter?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2007)

Spare ribs should be done in 4-5 hours.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 21, 2007)

All this rib talk is getting me in that mood again....just in time for the weekend.  I would grill the whole time if I had a hibachi with tons of charcoal and hickory....which I could probably rig up for less than $40....probably worth it....


----------



## aldpam (Sep 3, 2007)

I do it all the time on my gas grill, using indirect heat. I have a 3 burner grill, I only light one burner on high and keep the ribs on the other side for a good 4 hrs. or so.
Just keep basting with BBQ and turning over every 1/2 hr or so, and they are delicious.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 3, 2007)

I did country style ribs yesterday, they came out so good.  I did put them in a  9x13 pan, added 1/2 cup water and cooked on the grill seasons and marinated over night, indirect heat at 300 degs. for 3 hrs. (covered) then out and on the grill w/ bbq sauce till browned nicely, they were so good!


----------



## kitchenrocker (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm thinking on a Weber charcoal grill over indirect heat with some hickory for smoke. I've done pork roast this way and it's turned out great. I'll have to try ribs this way.


----------

